# FV-1 orientation



## acik (May 2, 2019)

Hi,

i bought a ThreeVerb Kit from musikding. It didn't have a presoldered FV-1 so i have to do it myself, but i can't find any indication for its orientation. Would be nice if you could help

thanks


----------



## chongmagic (May 2, 2019)

You want to orient the chip with the indented hole at the top left.


----------



## acik (May 2, 2019)

Thanks!

Works like a charm!


----------



## chongmagic (May 2, 2019)

acik said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Works like a charm!


Awesome!


----------



## Robert (May 2, 2019)

It's not the most obvious thing in the world but there is a small line down the left side of the FV-1 outline on the PCB.  Pin 1 goes on this side.

The newer PCBs have a more obvious marking.


----------

